# Anyone use Fromm large breed puppy?



## sarahna (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi!

Im new to the forum, but I have an eight month old GSD pup who I'm having difficulty finding a good brand/type of food. She was on Royal Canin (and did really well on it), but I realized how much I was paying for sub-par ingredients. I recently bought a small bag of the Fromm Gold large breed puppy food, and she seems to tolerate it pretty well. However, I'm having trouble finding a reliable way to buy it. I was wondering if anyone else has had experience with this brand-- if so, any good advice on where to buy? And did you notice any big differences in the dog's coat/health/etc.? 

Thank you!!!


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

That is a very popular LBP food on here. I used to buy it on Chewy, but they no longer carry it. I would check on their site for online retailers. 

Most people (not me) take their dogs off puppy food around 6-12 months. If you decide to go with adult food, try Dr. Tim's.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

petflow.com


----------



## Stangbait (Sep 21, 2017)

Petflow
https://www.petflow.com/product/fromm/fromm-gold-holistic-large-breed-puppy-dry-dog-food

Furly's 
Fromm Gold Large Breed Puppy 33LB : Furly's : Best Pet Food, Pet Supplies & Products

If you do auto-ship with Furly's, it's free shipping over $50, or $4.99 flat rate under $50, which makes it *slightly* cheaper than Petflow.


----------



## sarahna (Nov 6, 2017)

Thank you!! I've heard horror stories about Pet Flow charging for auto-ship and credit card numbers being taken, so I'm super excited to have other options!


----------



## sarahna (Nov 6, 2017)

I was thinking about continuing with the Fromm brand just into one of their all stages options when she reaches a year, but I haven't heard of Dr. Tim's! I'm looking it up right now. Thank you!


----------



## Nekro (Oct 13, 2017)

Im switching back from Fromm after I found it cheaper on petflow. The other food shes on right now I think is giving her wet poop


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I have used Fromm gold large breed puppy for my two gsd when pups. Just recently switched Luna to adult. No complaints sold stools, no allergies, healthy coats. Happy with Fromm.


----------



## sarahna (Nov 6, 2017)

I had the same issue!


----------



## Arathorn II (Oct 7, 2017)

*Victor dog food is what we use*

https://victorpetfood.com/

Being a Texas company is a bonus for me as I like supporting local companies.


----------



## Nekro (Oct 13, 2017)

Have her back in Fromm and now back to Solid stool. So keeping to Fromm here on out.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

It's funny to me that so many people love Fromm. 3/3 dogs I've tried to give it to have absolutely hated it. They literally would not eat it, and 2/3 got sick from it. I don't think I'll even try it with my next puppy.


----------



## lonestarghost (Oct 3, 2017)

We just switched our 4.5 month GSD to Fromm’s LBP. We ordered it from gofromm.com - it was listed on their official website under online retailers. We got free shipping and fast delivery here in KS. We ordered it the Wednesday before Thanksgiving and it showed up three days later on Saturday, which we were not expecting. We we were surprised with a full sized bag of dog treats for free which we (and Ghost) really appreciate. 
So far so good, we are transitioning from TOTW puppy. Ghost seems to be doing well and no issues transitioning. He still tries to snarf down his food. We use toys in his bowl and treat balls to get to him to eat slower.


----------



## NerdicEclipse (Feb 20, 2017)

My dogs loved Fromm up until we switched to raw diet. Never had any real issues with it other than Minka having runny stools at first and our Malinois turning his nose to it for the first few days. After that he gobbled it up as fast as we could put it in the bowl. It was the standby for a long time.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

I second victor. And I don't use puppy food.


----------

